# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Sản xuất vỏ tủ điện, vỏ tủ phân phối, vỏ tủ cứ hỏa, vỏ tủ ats, vỏ tủ chữa cháy, tủ rack

## lehoang9999

NHÀ MÁY CƠ KHÍ CHÍNH XÁC LÊ HOÀNG
Lĩnh vực hoạt động:
Sản xuất các mặt hàng cơ khí chính xác
Sản xuất vỏ tủ điện, vỏ tủ phân phối, vỏ tủ cứ hỏa, vỏ tủ ats, vỏ tủ chữa cháy, tủ rack
Sản xuất thang cáp, máng cáp, khay cáp....

CÔNG TY CP ĐTCN LÊ HOÀNG
85B/135 Đội Cấn - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Xưởng: KĐT Dương Nội - Hà Đông - Hà Nội
Hotline: 09 777 30 666 - 0987 927 957
Email: huonglana11@gmail.com
www.thangmangcap.vn

----------

